# Pirates



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know when and if Pirates of Silicon Valley will be on blu ray? It took years to get it on dvd so i assume blu ray would be a while probably.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I remember this program. I don't know if it ever showed in theatres. It might have been produced in SD on videotape.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

No word in regards to if/when it will be on Blu-ray,but Deep Discount has the DVD for $14.75,with free shipping.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/Pirates-of-Silicon-Valley_stcVVproductId5786287VVviewprod.htm?extid=df00029&src1=voltage


----------

